# Age Old Toilet Leaking Inside the Bowl Question



## enajnialp (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi All, 

Toilet was constantly running.  I replaced all the parts and got it back working okay, but there is still a bit of water that leaks into the bowl that I can't identify where it's coming from, and it's causing the water in the bowl to refill periodically.  I originally bought a complete set and only replaced the flapper from the set, but saw how the flapper wasn't sealing completely with the old system inside the bowl so I replaced everything.  Any ideas where this last bit of water is coming from?


----------



## Redwood (Apr 21, 2011)

Nope!

It could be a lot of things...

flapper chain too tight
improperly adjusted fill valve...
bowl refill tube shoved too far down the overflow

Can you post a picture of the inside of the tank?


----------



## siriuschaos (Apr 22, 2011)

Check the float rod and adjust by gently bending so float ball just prevents water from spilling  into overflow tube. Its not leaking from the bottom by the sound of it but give it a try and see if this fixes.


----------



## serenading (Apr 28, 2011)

It's a rare thing, but it could be the washer of the flush valve (the part the flapper attaches to) could be the culprit....or the part of the flush valve that seats the flapper could be less than totally smooth.  If you rule everything else out, you can change the flush valve or just the washer, but you'll have to remove the tank to do so...and you'll have to get a 'tank to bowl' kit with the appropriate washers and bolts.  But that's a worst case scenario.  

Putting some food coloring into the tank will reveal if it's the flapper (the colored water will show up in the bowl w/o flushing) or the ballcock leaking through the overflow tube (no color).  You might need a new ballcock.


----------



## joecaption (Apr 30, 2011)

http://www.fluidmaster.com/index.asp?bhcp=1


----------



## enajnialp (May 2, 2011)

Thanks folks - I will check all of these and announce the winner soon.  Let me find some food coloring.


----------



## Redwood (May 2, 2011)

Food coloring isn't going to tell you anything except what you already know...

It's leaking!


----------

